# Brujos y chamanes se transforman en verdaderas estrellas de la TV en Perú



## grg1992 (Feb 24, 2004)

Hola amigos, esto lo saqué de un diario chileno..


Tienen columnas en los periódicos y son grito y plata en la sociedad limeña

Brujos y chamanes se transforman en verdaderas estrellas de la TV en Perú 

Lunes 23 de mayo de 2005

Angélica Rivera / AFP

Hasta la esposa del presidente Alejandro Toledo, la belga Elaine Karp, se sometió a un baño de florecimiento para alejar a los malos espíritus.

Una verdadera explosión de brujos y chamanes se vive en la actualidad en Lima, donde cada vez aparecen más “consultorios” para que los clientes pueden tanto sanar sus males como recuperar el amor, conocer el futuro o tomar venganza, siempre apoyados por espíritus del mas allá.



Dependiendo de su estatus, estos “maestros” o “espiritistas” atienden en lugares que van desde puestos de madera hasta oficinas en barrios exclusivos. Muchos de ellos -que se autocalifican como personas “con dones divinos”- hacen propaganda de sus “bondades” en los medios de comunicación, pero lo más increíble es que son invitados de honor en programas de la televisión y en la radio, y hasta tienen columnas de consejos y horóscopos en los principales diarios limeños.



Ni los gobernantes han escapado a la seducción de sus predicciones. En marzo, la esposa del presidente Alejandro Toledo, Eliane Karp, recibió un “baño de florecimiento” para alejar los malos espíritus, seguramente en busca de un poco de paz frente a los numerosos problemas que debe enfrentar su marido. Y el ex jefe de Estado Alberto Fujimori, durante su mandato, visitó Las Huaringas, donde consultó con los brujos y se bañó en uno de los 14 espejos de agua que, según los adivinos, poseen poderes mágicos.



Los brujos y chamanes son buscados en Perú no sólo para predecir elecciones presidenciales, sino también para saber cómo le irá a la selección de fútbol en sus partidos o qué suerte tendrá tal programa o artista de televisión. Y, aunque se equivoquen, vuelven a ser requeridos para una nueva profecía.



Curanderos para todo



Los precios de las consultas con estos “sacerdotes” o “maleros” van de tres a 100 dólares, dependiendo de la fama y del lugar donde vive el adivino.



Los expertos atribuyen esta gran cantidad de brujos al hecho de que Lima ha recibido, desde hace unas cuatro décadas, “la migración de la población andina, que llegó con sus creencias en yatiris (adivinos) y curanderos (chamanes)”, explica el antropólogo Sabino Arroyo, de la Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos.



A eso se debe que muchos de estos curanderos sean de origen andino, como Florencio, uno de los 20 brujos que han invadido una calle del distrito limeño de Ate-Vitarte, quien proclama que “estoy en este mundo para descubrir y vencer el mal”, mientras atiende en un estrecho cuarto adornado con estampas religiosas y fuerte olor a tabaco y flores.



Tomás, otro brujo proveniente de la ciudad norteña de Salas, sólo pide una foto y los cabellos de la mujer deseada para conseguir su retorno. “La rezo y la fumo toda la noche, y al otro día vendrá a buscarte como una gatita en celo”, asegura.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el titulo es una exageracion, aqui siempre se habla de chamanes pero no a esa altura !

en fin, fuera mejor si convierten en sapos a toledo, su esposa y todo su gente incluyendo alan garcia !


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es verdad lo del texto, hasta fujimori era un asiduo concurrente de la laguna de las huaringas, cuando va a jugar la seleccion de futbol, siempre aparecen los chamanes bendiciendo el estadio.
En general el peruano de pueblo cree mucho en estos chamanes, y es que son parte de nuestra cultura, es la mezcla de la religion cristiana traida por los españoles con las creencias indigenas, es decir es parte de nuestro mestizaje.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Es verdad que son conocidos en nuestra ciudad pero....estrellas de la TV??? a lo mucho he visto a una rubia gordo que parece vedette y tiene cara de nalga que habla tontería y lee las cartas y todo pero ...no soy estrellas ni cagando


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi no me interesan esas tonterias de chamanes y brujos.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

es una estupides, no creo en eso.


----------



## BHK25 (Jan 25, 2005)

Yo tampoco,y para prueba SIEMPRE SE PONEN A HUEVEAR POR EL ESTADIO Y CON LAS FOTOS DE LA SELECCION ANTES DE UN PARTIDO Y SIEMPRE PIERDEN ASI QUE ESA VAINA NO SIRVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Quieren mas pruebas? :runaway:


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

hahahaha, es cierto, de ser asi, fueramos mas veces campeones que brasil !!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Todo es cuestion de fe, si tu tienes fe en algo, pues creeras que muchas cosas son posibles, la fe mueve montañas. Hay personas que manifiestan su fe a cristo, alguna imagen o hasta en estos chamanes.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Estas cosas son muy buenas... para los chamanes, videntes, astrólogos y demás sinverguenzas que se llenan de plata a costa de tanto cojudo que hay por allí.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

La receta para ser un chamán es aprender a pasar el huevo, descuartizar lagartijas, cuyes, etc., para "leerles" las tripas, preparar emolientes de alas de murciélago, ajos, pelo de gato, y cualquier otra cosa que se encuentre por allí, ingerir una gran cantidad de líquido y zampárselo por la cara al primer zonzo que se la crea, aprender a poner alfileres a muñecos del ser odiado... y hablar estupideces. Muchas estupideces. Luego, pasar la bolsita, porque hay tanto idiota, que con seguridad se obtiene un buen billete.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Oigan, respeten las costumbres de la gente, hay personas que creen y tienen fe en estos chamanes, esta es una costumbre muy arraigada, existe desde las culturas preincas, por eso hay que respetarlos, en la India veneran muchos animales como dioses, y eso les parece ridiculo?, pues no, simplemente es su forma de ver la vida, ellos creen en eso, tienen fe en eso. Cada uno es libre de expresar su religiosidad hacia algo o alguien, si a mi me da la gana de creer en el cadaver de mi perro, pues es mi creencia, total cada uno con su rollo.
Y no vayan a pensar que yo creo en estos chamanes, pero no me incomodan.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si, pero con la diferencia de que los animales en la India no cobran por ser adorados. Los chamanes si....sinverguenzas.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah bueno, eso si, es que ya se ha vuelto un negocio, la gente que cree, paga, me parece bien, en todos los paises donde existe este tipo de curanderismo, Brasil y cuba por ejemplo y la gran mayoria de paises africanos, sucede lo mismo, la gente paga, es normal.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mientras haya demanda, estos chamanes seguiran existiendo, existen en todo el mundo desde antes de la era cristiana, no creo que desaparezcan asi de facil.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

A mi me parecen huachafos los curanderos. Yo simplemente los ignoro, pero ay del que me venga con que fue donde un chaman...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tengo que confesar, que la familia de mi madre creen no exactamente en los chamanes, pero si en la lectura de cartas y en los baños de florecimiento, cuando era niño, alguna vez me llevaron, especialmente cuando estaba mal, actualmente ya no van, y yo por mi cuenta nunca he ido, tampoco creo en eso, si es cuestion de fe, prefiero ir a una iglesia y pedir a cristo, soy catolico (aunque no voy a la iglesia muy seguido)


----------



## guillermo (Apr 23, 2003)

Chamanes y brujos estrellas de la tv peruana???...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Si pues, en que canal? Red Global? Jajajaja.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Disculpa, Bajopontino, no fue mi intención incomodarte. Me abstendré de comentar acerca de este tema.


----------



## KW (Oct 23, 2004)

Si, parece que Bajopontino aparte de todo también es Chaman y para colmo
un Brujo....................ja,ja,ja


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Oigan, respeten las costumbres de la gente, hay personas que creen y tienen fe en estos chamanes, esta es una costumbre muy arraigada, existe desde las culturas preincas, por eso hay que respetarlos, en la India veneran muchos animales como dioses,* y eso les parece ridiculo?*, pues no, simplemente es su forma de ver la vida, ellos creen en eso, tienen fe en eso. Cada uno es libre de expresar su religiosidad hacia algo o alguien, si a mi me da la gana de creer en el cadaver de mi perro, pues es mi creencia, total cada uno con su rollo.
> Y no vayan a pensar que yo creo en estos chamanes, pero no me incomodan.


obvio


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

jajaja, no me incomode para nada, cada uno tiene su punto de vista, y todas son respetables, acerca de esos chamanes que hacen el ridiculo en la tele, si que me parecen huachafos, pero la mayoria trabaja en casas, y la gente acude porque cree, eso es todo, ahora si son unos idiotas o no eso depende de como lo mire cada persona.

Ahora con respecto a que si soy brujo, pues si, asi que cuidense porque si no los convierto en ornitorrinco.


----------

